# Wanted: G-scale Baldwin Sharknose A unit



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

I am searching for one of the Sharknose A units that were offered a number of years ago. If anyone has one and is willing to sell, please let me know. Unfinished kit preferred, but will consider all offers!

-tnx,
Jeff


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Try Kirkville Locomotive Works. I can't remember offhand if he was the one doing them or not, but he should be able to point you in the right direction one way or the other.

Later,

K


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jeff, I have 2 of the unbuilt A kits and one of the unbuilt B kits with all the need added parts, 6 FA trucks, 3 sets of PRR FA micro scale single strip decals, 3 qsi boards all with the qsi wireless board. Been looking to get to them but haven't had the time and hand shakes after a car accident a few years ago have not helped. Might be interested in letting go of the entire package if the offer is good. Jack


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jeff also note the package includes 3 frames, the frame for the B was included with the kit the A units left it up to the modeler. The designer for the B made 2 custom frame for the 2 A units I have which will make the build much easier and keep all three the same height. Jack


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan can still make you a Shark B unit, if you need it. 
[email protected]


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

I've managed to source one A unit....but adding another A and then a B unit would be the icing on the cake. (I didn't think I'd really be able to get one!

Jack.....stand by for a PM/e-mail.

-tnx,
Jeff

p.s. Jerry, I've been in touch with Jonathan and he's not taking orders for more B units right now.


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Jack since the 27th? I'm trying to contact him regarding his Sharks, but so far no response.

-tnx,
Jeff


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, you can click on his name, and look up his posts, last one on the 26th.

Greg


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I think his last post may be the one in this thread.

-Jeff


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jeff, I just got back from vacation, just sent you a PM, Jack


----------

